# DSL Connection Drops Every Few Minutes



## bobbo360 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, I've been having trouble with my dsl dropping every few minutes. My system is a 2005 windows xp, my router is the d link di-614+, and my modem is the westell6100. When I look at my modem after seeing it disconnect, the internet light is dimmed but yet the dsl light is still blinking or solid. Another weird thing I noticed is that when I become disconnected my instant messenger continues to work, but my web browsing does not. However, after restarting my modem the internet continues to work for a few more minutes until disconnecting again. I took a line quality test from dslreports.com and all tests passed. I also pinged my modem while disconnected and it was successful. I really want to get this fixed up so if you have any ideas or have questions that need answering let me know.
Thanks, Pete.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please post a link to the line quality test.

Have you tried a direct connection to the modem eliminating the router from the picture?


----------



## bobbo360 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hehe I actually tried that late last night, and there were no disconnects! I'm actually mad at myself for not trying that in the first place. Now I still have a question though. I want to replace this router, but because my modem has the routing capabilities built in already I don't want to get a new router. I was looking in to buying an ethernet switch and a wireless access point. I'm guessing that the setup would be from my ethernet switch to the PC, then the modem and the wireless acess point plug into the ethernet switch? Or I was also contemplating buying a new router and doing the same thing I did to my current one, by disabling the routing functions of it. What would be the best solution? Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

A router would be cheaper than the AP and switch, and it'll do the same job.

Here's the way to connect the secondary router if you go that route.



Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).


----------



## bobbo360 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the input. What I actually ended up doing was buying a new linksys router and setting my modem up in bridge mode and disabling the dhcp server on that so that my routing went all through the linksys. Internet is rock solid now with no disconnects! Thanks, Pete


----------

